# Having partial thyroidectomy in June



## SamS17 (May 16, 2016)

I have a nodule on my right thyroid that is not cancerous, but it keeps growing. My endocrinologist has been watching it for just under a year now and it was 2.7cm after my first ultrasound last July. When I got the result of my last ultrasound, done in March, it was 3cm. I've had two fine needle biopsies done, I'm still waiting for the results of my second one (I may get them at my appointment on Thursday, but I'm not sure since the surgeon I saw did it) and but my first one came back as non cancerous (which was a relief). All my blood tests are normal (I don't have any ranges - my family doctor told me that my thyroid is acting normal). My doctor doesn't think that it will be cancerous, but she recommended me to a surgeon to have it removed since it keeps growing and I'm only 28. So I am having a partial thyroidectomy June 20th. I am really nervous about this, as it will be my first surgery ever and my first hospital stay since I was born. My surgeon has me staying in the hospital for two nights. I am worried about the recovery time. I've been reading online (probably not the best idea for me, since I'm anxious enough as it is) and people have been saying that I will have the tape/stitches for about 10 days. I have a baseball game on July 1st (I'm watching, not playing) but I'm worried people are just going to stare at my neck. I am also worried about possible side effects, because I'm the type of person who will read something and then convince myself that's what I have (it's irrational, I know, but it's just something I do. And if I feel my heart skip a beat or beat irregular for a second, I'm immediately think I'm having a heart attack haha). I am also trying to figure out what I will need to bring to the hospital and what I should have at home when I'm released. Also, what kind of foods can I eat (I'm a picky eater, so this may be fun). Any comments would be appreciated. Like I said I am very nervous and anxious about this surgery. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's actually one of the easiest surgeries to have, so don't be too worried! I wore soft scarves around my incision while it healed, mainly to keep it out of the sun but also so people didn't stare (even though I wasn't embarrassed).

The most important thing to do is get hard copies of all of your labs and make sure your doc has a plan in place to track you after surgery. The majority of patients will require thyroid meds after because the body typically needs help when it loses half the thyroid. Make sure they are testing your Free T3 and Free T4, not just TSH.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, it's not a bad surgery at all. I had virtually no pain. Some neck stiffness (because they lean your head way back during surgery). Some fatigue. But that's about it.

Thyroid surgery was my first surgery, too, and I remember waking up thinking "That's IT? All that worry and anxiety for THIS?"  My biggest regret was not asking for anxiety medication before surgery, so I would encourage you to talk to your doctor.

I loaded up on a ton of books to read after surgery. Unfortunately, I found it hard to concentrate after surgery so reading was tough. If I had to do it all over again, I would have gotten a lot of low-brown, really dumb movies to watch. By day 4, I was going nuts with day time TV.

Regarding foods, I ate french toast and cereal the morning after surgery.  It's hard to explain, but I had a semi-hard time swallowing at first. It didn't hurt...it was more like my neck muscles were weak and I had a harder time swallowing. So, it helped me to have soft food, but it wasn't like I was restricted to that. I ate a lot of scrambled eggs, soup, stews, etc. For me the bigger issue was drinking. For whatever reason, I really needed a straw so insulated cups with a straw was a life saver.

I hated having anything like a scarf around my neck. I stuck to v-neck and button-up/zip-up tops. I was out and about a lot. No one really started at my stitches/incision. But, if you are self-conscious, maybe a light scarf would work for you.

I bet you won't stay two full nights in the hospital. It's pretty common to be released the next day.


----------



## bytheseashore4 (Mar 4, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Yup, it's not a bad surgery at all. I had virtually no pain. Some neck stiffness (because they lean your head way back during surgery). Some fatigue. But that's about it.
> 
> Thyroid surgery was my first surgery, too, and I remember waking up thinking "That's IT? All that worry and anxiety for THIS?"  My biggest regret was not asking for anxiety medication before surgery, so I would encourage you to talk to your doctor.
> 
> ...


How are you feeling now? Did you have to go on medicine?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm perfectly fine. 

I had a totally thyroidectomy, so, yes, I had to go on meds.


----------

